# Problemas con Memory Stick



## rbronx (Oct 10, 2006)

Buenos días,

Me ha surgido el siguiente problema.

Tengo una videocámara Samsung que utiliza cinta y una tarjeta de memoria Memory Stick, que funcionaba perfectamente. Ayer me compré un lector de tarjetas de la marca Trust, y lo conecté al ordenador y posteriormente metí la tarjeta y no me la reconocía. Después me di cuenta que había que instalar el software para que lo reconociera. Lo instalé y no me di cuenta de quitar la tarjeta. El ordenador se reinició después de instalar el software.

Luego ya no sé si quité antes o después la tarjeta, pero el caso es que cuando la meto en el lector, el ordenador me da una pantallazo azul diciendo que lo de "empezando el volcado de memoria". Luego metí la tarjeta en la videocámara y no me da error de tarjeta, la intento formatear, dice que lo hace, pero luego vuelve a decir que hay error en la tarjeta.

El caso es que meto otro tipo de tarjetas en el lector de tarjetas y no me dan problemas, pero no tengo otra memoria Memory Stick para probar, y con esta, cada vez que la meto, pantallazo azul.

¿Qué es lo que ha podido pasar? ¿Tiene alguna solución?

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Leonardo Dávila (Oct 16, 2006)

Hola Amigo...

Primero debes asegurarte que los instaladores que utilizastes sean compatibles con el sistema operativo que tienes, si es así, no cabe dudas que la instalación no fue buena, por eso el pantallazo azul. Debes desintalar los controladores o bien restaurar una copia de seguridad de Windows de antes de la instalación, si no sabes como hacerlo te puedes auxiliar de la ayuda del SO. Una vez hecho esto, prueba la reinstalación de los controladores del lector de la tarjeta, no debes cancelar nada durante la instalación y asegurarte de si te pide algún archivo darle la ruta correcta donde se ubica este, aunque esto no debe suceder. Si después de esto sigue dando el pantallaso azul y lo hace solo al leer de la targeta, (asumo que los controladores son correctos para la versión del SO que tienes instalado), entonces pudo haber un daño en tu SO lo cual se resuelve con una reparación de este.

Chao y buena suerte...

LEONARDO


----------

